# First Studio Post - New unit big clean up!!!



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi guys and gals!! This is my first studio post. thought I'd show you our new unit. It is the Chester area just off Sealand Rd if you know the area it is where Chester Tyres used to be. 
Anyway, when we fist got the keys we founds old tyres, no lights working, no water, oil all over floors etc. So here are some pics after initial cleaning but before deep cleaning started.









inside









another inside shot









outside

Now I pre sprayed interior with G101 and then the fun begins, Autobrite Magi Foam!!



















I started to get a little carried away haha









Outiside now rinsed off









Lots more still to do, signs need to go up, fense needs painting, toilet is being fitted this week if the builder actually turns up and Im thinking of boarding all the inside??

So a few days later now, thought id add these to the first post to make it easy to follow -

I managed to get a couple of hours in on the unit floor today. It was much harder work than I first expected so ill be going back 2moz to finish off.

Before, as you can see some really thick oil. this patch was to prove very hard to shift, I had to pour raw acid on to it and scrub in and even now its still not perfect. 









Acid going down, I used Trebel X from Autosmart 3-1 









And as this is DW no thread in the studio can be complete without a cheeky 50/50 LOL


















you can see its coming up much better now, will go over the full unit again 2moz and try to get some paint down on Wednesday


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris thats a nice unit - looking forward to progress


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Nice one all the best with everything and welcome to DW


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice one Chris, and good to see you on here!

For anyone that doesn't know Chris, he's detailed some of the nicest cars in the world (MC12, 599's, Enzo's etc) so look forward to some nice threads appearing :wave:

Take it easy, look forward to seeing more on the unit!


----------



## Siberianfox (Jun 25, 2011)

Lookin Great Chris


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard Chris.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Chris. Look forward to meeting up with you 

Russ.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

If you want a decent chemical to clean the outside, have a look for armillatox (spelling might be wrong). It smells like Jeyes, you dilute it in a watering can and spread it across the during a dry spell (a few days is good enough) then when it rains or you hose it it lifts all the dirt/oil out of the surface.

Use it on our drive/patio for a couple of years, much quicker/easier and less messy than pressure washing.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your work Chris!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Ive just got some Tebble X i think its called off Autosmart, I think people use it as a wheel acid but its for concrete floors also and cheap as chips so will clean the floors with that before painting. 

Cant decide what colour to do the floor inside? I was thinking Black as that looks quite smart but grey is also quite nice and prob the easiest to keep looking clean?



Chris


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Black would be a nightmare if you drop something dark/small on. Also, you want a lighter colour to reflect the light and brighten up the unit?
.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Chris. Looking good thats a nice size. 

Good to see youve forked out to be a supporter now i can see some real pics of your work. 

Ill b up in Chester over the bank holiday hopefully if ull be doing any work  a snowfoam session on route and a cuppa would go down well. Mite even use the Escort if its a nice weekend.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Black would be a nightmare if you drop something dark/small on. Also, you want a lighter colour to reflect the light and brighten up the unit


Yeah good point!!! Red or Grey then? Altho the red is quite dark


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Yeah good point!!! Red or Grey then? Altho the red is quite dark


You can see a difference in how light it is even just looking between the stone and snow foam covered photos


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice, look forward to progress updates.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks great! I've seen a nice tan colour for floors, warm but light enough to reflect, might look good?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

shonajoy said:


> Looks great! I've seen a nice tan colour for floors, warm but light enough to reflect, might look good?


I think I know what you mean, the people who were supplying the paint tried to sell me blue or green which would be unusual but Im not too sure on that too be honest

Chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Hey Chris. Looking good thats a nice size.
> 
> Good to see youve forked out to be a supporter now i can see some real pics of your work.
> 
> Ill b up in Chester over the bank holiday hopefully if ull be doing any work  a snowfoam session on route and a cuppa would go down well. Mite even use the Escort if its a nice weekend.


Sounds good to me, dont forget the rule number 8.2 "All visits must bring crumpets" haha!

Chris


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Good size unit with sequrity fence and good height, will keep a look out for updates, have to say i thought i was bad with snow foam


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Only problem with coloured floors is that they may take away from the quality of finish of cars when you are taking photos as the reflection wiill be altered by them.....if you know what I mean:tumbleweed:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Heh heh good post. Snow foaming on a grand scale!
Look forward to seeing the progress


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Good size unit with sequrity fence and good height, will keep a look out for updates, have to say i thought i was bad with snow foam


this is a good advert for Autobrite actually as I only used around 2 litres lol


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Sounds good to me, dont forget the rule number 8.2 "All visits must bring crumpets" haha!
> 
> Chris


Well my uncle owns a rather large bakery near cheadle. I think i can do just abit more then some crumpets


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Well my uncle owns a rather large bakery near cheadle. I think i can do just abit more then some crumpets


What are you waiting for??? LOL


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice, get in touch with my friend Michelle at hnssigns. She is the person to speak to if you need any signage sorting, also vehicle graphics. Say Ross sent you.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> Nice, get in touch with my friend Michelle at hnssigns. She is the person to speak to if you need any signage sorting, also vehicle graphics. Say Ross sent you.


Ive already ordered a couple of signs but ill give them a bell as I need a really big sign for right on front of unit

Chris


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice work so far...and a good size unit.....nice secure compound as well.....has the makings of a good thread...looking forward to the next instalment......))


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking great Chris, well done.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. Sure is a long way to go.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Chris


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks great and lovin the snowfoam idea. lol. Think a nice red on the floor would be my choice. You may also want to consider a spray foam insulation for the inside then board it. Really good job and keeps the heat in during the cold months. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Sparky160 said:


> Looks great and lovin the snowfoam idea. lol. Think a nice red on the floor would be my choice. You may also want to consider a spray foam insulation for the inside then board it. Really good job and keeps the heat in during the cold months. Just a suggestion.


This is exactly what I'm going to do, the wood frame of unit is perfect to board on. Won't cost too much either.


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Work so far looks great Chris. I don't live too far away and know the area well.
When are you going to be opening the shutters for business?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm open now!! It's all just cosmetic stuff that needs doing now. I'm hoping more lighting will be in Monday as I've been using tri pod halogens and strip lighting upto now, but works perfectly well. 


Chris


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

You not working at armari supercars any more then?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

adetailedvalet said:


> You not working at armari supercars any more then?


Yes mate we are still detailing for Amari Supercars!!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

looks good


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

looking good mate! will have to pop in say ello when i'm next over that way


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work Chris i shall be watching this


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Phil H said:


> looking good mate! will have to pop in say ello when i'm next over that way


Defo do mate!!

Don't forget to bring crumpets!!!! Haha


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice! unit looks a good space, pmsl @ snowfoaming the walls


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Defined Reflections said:


> Very nice! unit looks a good space, pmsl @ snowfoaming the walls


Thanks Mate, I forgot to turn the power off, we had some fun standing in a soaked unit when the sparks from the plugs started!!!


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I know where you are, I work in Chester - will have to pop in to say hello sometime


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Scottland said:


> I know where you are, I work in Chester - will have to pop in to say hello sometime


Ok great!!! I'll get the brews on!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

I managed to get a couple of hours in on the unit floor today. It was much harder work than I first expected so ill be going back 2moz to finish off.

Before, as you can see some really thick oil. this patch was to prove very hard to shift, I had to pour raw acid on to it and scrub in and even now its still not perfect. 









Acid going down, I used Trebel X from Autosmart 3-1 









And as this is DW no thread in the studio can be complete without a cheeky 50/50 LOL


















you can see its coming up much better now, will go over the full unit again 2moz and try to get some paint down on Wednesday


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

can't wait to see some more pics, its gonna be worth it all in the end


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

lisaclio said:


> can't wait to see some more pics, its gonna be worth it all in the end


Hoping to get lighting up 2moz at some point, more power points etc. I think it will be boarded out in a week or 2. Wish someone could come and do it all for me tho lol


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Hoping to get lighting up 2moz at some point, more power points etc. I think it will be boarded out in a week or 2. Wish someone could come and do it all for me tho lol


know the feeling, it will be all worth it in the end and you can sit back and be proud that you did it all yourself


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Looking good! I live about 2 minutes away from you in saughall.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Looking great. Nice to see Treble X in action.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks again, long way too go yet. 


Chris


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Good Luck Chris

im sure you will be successful in all your concept


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> Good Luck Chris
> 
> im sure you will be successful in all your concept


Thanks Avi!

Chris


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

i want a unit


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> i want a unit


If you want you can pretend my unit is your unit and get it all shiney nice?? LOL


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha if you were close enough id happily give you a hand in return for coffee and lunch :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

tom-225 said:


> Haha if you were close enough id happily give you a hand in return for coffee and lunch :thumb:


Coffee and lunch is pushing it a bit?? Hahaha. Thanks mate, I'm trying to rope my mates in to helping but it's not getting far at the min

Chris


----------



## jase the last (Apr 4, 2012)

Chris, did you get the lights sorted yet?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

jase the last said:


> Chris, did you get the lights sorted yet?


Electrician should be there 2moz to fit them!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good mate !!

I also lol'd at the foamy mc foam foam shot :lol:


----------



## jase the last (Apr 4, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Electrician should be there 2moz to fit them!


Was going to offer help.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

jase the last said:


> Was going to offer help.


 Think it needs to be the landlords guy for insurance reasons?

I've got all lighting and switches etc just need fuses for the main box.

I've got 8 halogen lights to go around the top of unit.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> Looking good mate !!
> 
> I also lol'd at the foamy mc foam foam shot :lol:


You Should of seen people's faces haha. was good fun tho

Chris


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Floor paint finally turned up today! Should get some paint down Sunday and monday I hope. 

Keep getting let down by people like electrician and builder but most of thats down to the landlord being a ****! LOL 


Sorry for lack of updates but apart from cleaning the floor a bit nothings been done, Oh and the sign guy let me down as well. Was meant to be delivered on Tuesday? 

Chris


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds like the actual car detailing will be the easy part after all that! Good luck on getting it all sorted.:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Sounds like the actual car detailing will be the easy part after all that! Good luck on getting it all sorted.:thumb:


Thank you! It's starting to drive me mad already haha. Got a few days working mobile next week so I'll try get paint on floor so it can dry properly


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Updatings?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

adf27 said:


> Updatings?


Ok I was going to hang fire saying anything on here just yet but since you asked.

Where this property is there is a small block of toilets, they are men only. I work with Angela so this was a problem, I was promised by the Landlord he would fit a toilet in our unit, this was worked into my rent as well as an office etc. Anyway after 3 weeks Angela phones up to ask about the toilet to get a mouth full of abuse. Then he leaves a message saying he will fit the toilet in Feb next year when the rent goes up etc?

So first thing no body talks to my mrs like that and second I cant pay top dollar for a unit that is basically a shed and Angela cant work there so ive moved out. Its a shame as ive lost ALOT of monrey and time but that business at times.

Anyway i dont hang about and have just signed a lease on an amazing unit in Aintree, Liverpool. I will get the keys in 10 days. This unit is pretty much as good as they get. You walk into a reception area, off this there is a brand new kitchen and toilet. also a store room and stairs ahead of you. Up stairs there is a waiting room and office. The work shop is very well lit with enough space for 3-4 cars.

I felt really bad that id put this up on here then had to move and hope everyone can see why I have done this. We will be running some pretty huge promotions and discounts to celebrate the opening of the new unit so if anyone is interested please get in touch.

Also we will be running an open day in around 3-4 weeks

Chris


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear about your problems, hope your new unit is better and you have no problems :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Shame to hear of the problems after all the hard work, but it sounds like the cloud has a silver lining with that new unit!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Shame buddy but good luck with the new one!

Moving onto better things by the sound of it, at least you hadn't finished and he dropped a bombshell like that!


----------



## Graeme01 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im only accross the water in west kirby so i will definatley come to the open day mate!

Good luck with the new business.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Graeme01 said:


> Im only accross the water in west kirby so i will definatley come to the open day mate!
> 
> Good luck with the new business.


I was at Newhall cars the other day near you. Ill keep everyone posted on the open day.

Thanks everyone for kind words etc.

Chris


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear this,

Sounds like you did the right thing though and you remembered that it's business not personal. You'll probably look back and laugh with what a lucky escape you had - it seems you would have had no chance in getting the 'Landlord' to do any repairs etc. To keep your business up to the standard you want they would have come out of your own pocket in all likelihood.

Good luck in your nice new unit.:thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

wylie coyote said:


> Sorry to hear this,
> 
> Sounds like you did the right thing though and you remembered that it's business not personal. You'll probably look back and laugh with what a lucky escape you had - it seems you would have had no chance in getting the 'Landlord' to do any repairs etc. To keep your business up to the standard you want they would have come out of your own pocket in all likelihood.
> 
> Good luck in your nice new unit.:thumb:


That's exactly what I thought. Best get out now. I'm so glad it's happened as I'm Made up with the new unit. Hope to meet a few people from here at the open
Day


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww sorry to hear your news , I just cant understand some landlords good to hear youve found another place :thumb:


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

good luck with the new unit, sounds good - keep us updated


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, should get keys earlier than expected. This place dosnt need much work apart from a paint so it will be open soon. 

Chris


----------

